
Vitamin D supplements don't help bone health, major study concludes - kieranmaine
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/oct/04/vitamin-d-supplements-dont-help-bone-health-major-study-concludes
======
kwhitefoot
It's not clear to me which populations were studied.

But this is a telling point:

> They were also very clear, she said, that people who were never exposed to
> the sun ...

So I'll keep taking the pills because here in Norway there really isn't much
sun from now until March, or at least it is too cold to expose much skin to
it.

